# Cooking with Bud - I'm new, need basics



## prettygood (Jun 12, 2008)

I want to start eating pot because my lungs are dying on me here. However, most things I read all include using shake to make cannabutter. I don't have access to shake, only to strong bud. 

How do I best cook with bud? I have never cooked with weed, so I need some fairly detailed instruction. 

Please help.


----------



## Budsworth (Jun 13, 2008)

Make brownies. Chop up bud very fine, put into brownie mix and bake. Its a diff high, but you will get baked.


----------



## hillhag52 (Jun 17, 2008)

I ve had some really good results using canna butter. Ratio 1 ounce to1 lb. butter. This is really easy, well the last few steps are a bit tedious but worth it. Large pot of low simmering water, around two qt will do. Drop in the sticks of butter and the broken up bud. I leave the bbutter mixture on a low low simmer with a top just cracked to vent for hours, I ve gone 4 though I read on a post here she leaves it 12 hours which I'll next try. After your chosen time set up a fine strainer over a bowl large enough to accept contents.You ll need something to press matter left in strainer and keep pressing flip it around and squeeze, you get it, all the bits are coated with your potent butter and you want it all. I even give the cook pot and remnant weed another wash with newly heated water to wash out any clinging butter. Then refrigerate the strained water butter mix. Butter coagulates on top in a hunk that you can remove fairly easily, scrape around for all those bits clinging again, as you can tell I hate wasting the stuff. Then your butter is ready to use on or in anything. I sometimes just spread anywhere between a tsp. and a TBS. on a piece of bread depending on what I am looking for. The taste is a little green, I guess but I ve come to like it. Then I am an herbologist by avocation and like a lot of queer plant tastes. Coat it with honey or peanut butter, use it on your veggies, in hot cereal (a personal favorite) I find it its a really pleasant buzz and different and will give your lungs a break. Oh , then lastly I decide how to devide the mass of butter into useable lumps which I wrap and refrigerate again. It looks a little funky so no one else will touch it, its just another of the hillhags concoctions... if they only knew... Let me know if you are interested in Bhang


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jun 20, 2008)

You could just go with the classic Leary biscuit.

Take a bit of peanut butter, slather it on a cracker, then add some sweet, sweet Mary.

Nuke it in the microwave for about 5 seconds. This helps the THC absorb into the butter more.

Voila.

Simple, but it works like a charm everytime.


----------



## babylonburn (Jun 20, 2008)

make oil or butter inna crockpot...with as much shake/plant material/buds.....


----------



## K3NNY (Jun 25, 2008)

Reprogrammed said:


> You could just go with the classic Leary biscuit.
> 
> Take a bit of peanut butter, slather it on a cracker, then add some sweet, sweet Mary.
> 
> ...


Does this work???


----------



## lambert69 (Jun 26, 2008)

I find the best way to make the mix isnt to just dump the weed in the mix this is a waste of weed and time 

best way get a brownie mix any mix at all off the net. round your ingredients up and take the knob of butter you need place it in the pan dump about 5 grams of strong weed in it let the butter absorb the thc off the weed i would say let the weed stay in your pan for about 6-7 minutes untill the butter turns a greeny brown then get your self a sieve making sure all the weed is sieved and there is none in your mix, press down on your weed getting any extra butter mix out of it then throw the weed away its useless you have absorbed all the thc or at least most of it through the butter so it will just make your brownies a bit more shit if you place dead weed in it. then carry on with the rest of your mix as planned.

It worked for me and i was a baker. another point dont worrie about thc not working at 350 degrees i mean we smoke weed so its at high temperature it burns shoudnt be any problem with high temperature unless your talking about 1000 degrees where it will burn it lol


----------



## KillerWeed420 (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's my method for brownies.
I usually use shake but it works great with bud too.
Put weed on a plate in the oven at about 250 degrees for about 15 minutes. This activates the bud, dries it and makes it a lot easier to work with.
Grind the weed to a powder in a coffee grinder.
Mix the weed with whatever amount oil is needed in your recipe.
Let it slow simmer for about 10 minutes.
Let it cool down a little then add to your recipe.
I use between 7 and 10 grams of shake for a batch of brownies.

It is a different high than smoking and it will take about 60 to 90 minutes to hit.


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jun 28, 2008)

K3NNY said:


> Does this work???


Like a charm. It's the most simple recipe that works incredibly well I can think of. Next time you're around a bunch of marijuana consumers, mention a leary biscuit or firecracker and at least one'll know just what you're talking about.


----------



## MrFishy (Jun 30, 2008)

Reprogrammed said:


> Like a charm. It's the most simple recipe that works incredibly well I can think of. Next time you're around a bunch of marijuana consumers, mention a leary biscuit or firecracker and at least one'll know just what you're talking about.


So d'ya reckon you'd be able to mix p-nut butter and bud, nuke it and re-jar it as long as you ate it in a reasonable amount of time? That'd be a great way to share it with a sick friend across the miles.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 30, 2008)

prettygood said:


> I want to start eating pot because my lungs are dying on me here. However, most things I read all include using shake to make cannabutter. I don't have access to shake, only to strong bud.
> 
> How do I best cook with bud? I have never cooked with weed, so I need some fairly detailed instruction.
> 
> Please help.


Any recipe which includes oil as an ingredient can be cooked with cannabis. Brownies are by far the most popular; cookies, too! I've made an Italian tomato sauce with weed and it kicked ass.

Crumble up as much weed as you wish to use and simmer it in the oil prior to adding it. Ten minutes on medium does it for me. Strain the weed from the oil, if desired, and add it to the recipe accordingly.


----------



## bigblack (Jul 3, 2008)

MrFishy said:


> So d'ya reckon you'd be able to mix p-nut butter and bud, nuke it and re-jar it as long as you ate it in a reasonable amount of time? That'd be a great way to share it with a sick friend across the miles.


 You will be fine doing this. Shouldn't be kept longer than a day or two I'd say.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ha! Beat this!

I put about 2 grams of kief into 4oz. of extra virgin olive oil, heated it, let it cool. Then I used about 2.5oz. of that oil to make pizza dough and put the rest in tomato sauce. A little GOOD mozzarella (buy a whole piece, not pre-grated) and some pepperoni and I had two BOMB-ass pizzas!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jul 6, 2008)

Cooking Marijuana Recipes - Concept420 - Marijuana Entertainment and Information


----------



## prettygood (Nov 5, 2008)

Through experimentation since I wrote this I found a pretty good way to do this. I just cut up a few buds of Chronic (maybe 5 joints worth) and let it simmer with a few table spoons of butter for like 10 minutes or so (or until it turns green/brown) stirring constantly on low heat. Then I just add the butter (weed and all) to some ready made cookie dough and bake around 10 cookies. One cookie is enough to make me high. I ate two the first time and I was retardedly baked and I didn't enjoy it. I just freeze the batch and eat them when desired.


----------



## Ganjalf (Nov 6, 2008)

my friend put a whole bud in a chinese duck pancake wrap before and just ate it infront of everyone at a birthday meal. Complete waste of weed lol, i dont recommend it


----------

